# Want Information on Bahia Kino etc



## canam99 (Nov 24, 2016)

i will be in Mexico dec 9th for 4 months , seeking information on Bahia KIno ,San Carlos& Alamos aka Los Alamos either in Sonora or Sinaloa state not sure which one . Google had very little info , Is san carlos ex-pat community mostly living in rv!s&trailer parks ? is the beach sandy or rocky ? ditto for Bahia KIno , also seeking info on Alamos. I am a single 80 yr. old man on a tight budget. any info greatly appreciated . Reg Cunningham . i am from Victoria,B.C. Canada


----------



## nomad1952 (Sep 6, 2016)

There's a reason there is little info on BK; there's not much there except beaches and not the prettiest in Mexico anyway. Mostly housing and no stores except Oxxo. Might be good for an 80 y/o.  I'd go bonkers with boredom living there. Went there last Christmas.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

nomad1952 said:


> There's a reason there is little info on BK; there's not much there except beaches and not the prettiest in Mexico anyway. Mostly housing and no stores except Oxxo. Might be good for an 80 y/o. I'd go bonkers with boredom living there. Went there last Christmas.


Eighty-year-olds want to have a life too!


----------



## nomad1952 (Sep 6, 2016)

The point I'm making is that there is a big difference of the preferences of an 80 vs 60 y/o. That's it and don't think anyone can argue with that.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

nomad1952 said:


> The point I'm making is that there is a big difference of the preferences of an 80 vs 60 y/o. That's it and don't think anyone can argue with that.


I'd argue chronological age is emphatically _not_ the sole index of physical and mental healthor level of activity. Lots of 80 year-olds that are in great shape and still have all their marbles along a zest for life and aren't ready for assisted living any time soon. Then there are those at 70, 60, maybe even 50 that look and act like they're just passing time.
But I'd agree with you on Bahía Kino, Rocky Point or any of the places between on the Sonora Coast. Not particularly pretty, interesting or cheap. Álamos is east of Navojoa, away from the coast but rather near the mines. I think San Carlos might be what canam99 is looking for. It's the beach area/tourist district of Guaymas, Sonora, a little nicer. Several RV parks that cater to Snowbirds but not sure how many year-round expats live there or what sort of community they have.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

nomad1952 said:


> The point I'm making is that there is a big difference of the preferences of an 80 vs 60 y/o. That's it and don't think anyone can argue with that.


I am not 80 yet so I guess I can't argue with you from personal experience. But I am over half way from 60 to 80 and my preferences haven't changed yet. When should I expect the change to set in?


----------



## canam99 (Nov 24, 2016)

thank you i will not go sounds too boring, being a single traveler, it might be good for week or 2 but i am going for 4 months , my first stop Mazatlan , cheap hotels in old town , second and longest stop will be Chapala ,Jalisco , do u Nomad have info on San Carlos? i dont have a car nor can i afford to rent 1 so depended on buses . so far nobody has replied to this post on San Carlos , it!s not the beach i missed much it!s fresh ocean sea food , i miss by being 400 miles inland , when i am in Chapala. very difficult to find same day fresh ocean sea food there , and they keep fish on ice, not frozen


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

These days, San Carlos seems to focus on condos, yachts, restaurants, and parties. At least that is my impression & we have not been tempted to actually visit.
We do love Mazatlan, and especially the old part of town.


----------



## canam99 (Nov 24, 2016)

thank you Rv ****** lol


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

canam99 said:


> thank you Rv ****** lol


We've been to pretty well all of the places you've considered and can say without hesitation that Mazatlan would be the best bet, especially since you would have to depend on local transportation to get around, whiuch is plentiful and relatively cheap in Maz. Lots of available housing in all price ranges - and you've got the ocean! Very hot & humid in summer, comfortable in winter, but sometimes a little chilly to feel "tropical".
Bahia Kino is the end of the world - avoid it. Lousy beach, no surf, no waves, spread out for a few miles, probably little or no local transportation, only a couple of (half) decent restaurants, packed on weekends with visitors from Hermosillo, etc. 
Alamos is out of the way, interesting/picturesque, but too isolated for us (in our early 70's). Summer weather undoubtedly easier to bear than the hot/humid coast, but probably very cool in the winter.
San Carlos is too spread out for someone without transportation - walking anywhere would involve long distances. Frying-pan hot in the summer. Fairly expensive for housing, too many gringos for our liking. Guaymas (only 15 km or so away) would be more interesting, but neither Guaymas nor San Carlos would be our choice.
Good luck.


----------



## canam99 (Nov 24, 2016)

*kino*

Thanks a lot "Holy Mole" i am going to spend only a week IN MAZ. got e-mail last night saying i can stay in my old apt. from last year in Chapala, very reasonable nice landlord , i paid only 3k pesos small 1 bdr completely furnished with tv free telecable , includes all utilities free water delivered to my apt &installed too free once a week maid service,&great location 2 blocks from the lake . what i miss most about being away from ocean is daily fresh sea food.


----------



## nomad1952 (Sep 6, 2016)

I agree with you about San Carlos but it is definitely better than over-built Puerto Penasco. The weird thing about SC is even though it is becoming innundated with expats there is only one grocery store in town (Ley) with a crappy selection which means you have to drive to Guaymas to Walmart or other stores. There are plenty of bars everywhere so I guess drinking is the major past time there.


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

I have been away from this forum for awhile. Lots of bad mouthing re Kino. We live in Kino and the beach is one of the nicest in Mexico . Kino has been named one of the Pueblo Magicos and they are making one of the beaches accessible for challenged individuals. Only one other in Mexico. I am not 80 but I do admit the night life here is not for the young! I am surprised no one mentioned the weather. You have to be Maz or further South for warm weather!


----------



## canam99 (Nov 24, 2016)

*kino*

tkanks 4 your reply , i think of Kino as mostly r.v.!s &trailer parks , i need a economic hotel by the month or a furnished apt .


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

Actually many of the trailer parks are gone or empty. Kino is mostly homes with some newer hotels and Condos.


----------



## canam99 (Nov 24, 2016)

*Kino*

Hi thanks BOB IF kINO IS MOSTLY JUST TOURISTS , IT MIGHT BE 2 EXPENSIVE FOR A 3MONTH STAY. I AM CURRENTLY IN JALISCO STATE PAYING JUST 3.500 PESOS 4 A 1 BDR COMPLETELY FURNISHED APT INCLUDES ALL UTILITIES INCLUDING T.V. WITH CABLE, WI-FI & ONCE A WEEK MAID SERVICE ALL INCLUDED , DOUBT I COULD GET THAT IN kINO. I W G
OOD TACO STANDS WANTED TO B NEXT TO OCEAN FOR FRESH SEA FOOD AND GOOD STREET TACOS


----------

